# Orthodox fundamentalist fuckwads licking their own unlclean shitholes..



## creature (Jul 6, 2017)

ok..

so i am editing the post, a bit..

not because i have any remorse about pissing off religious fanatics (which was one of my primary intent), but because there are a lot of *good* people out there who are, unfortunately, religious to the point that it offends their belief in a specific source of truth..

i can't stand christianity..
i can't stand buddhism
i can't stand fuxking taoism..
i can't stand formal platonic apologetics..

i can't stand fucking any of them..

but..

i *am* a christian..
i *am* a buddhist.
i *am* a lover of the tao te ching..
& i sure as fuck love socrates..

but you know what?
all of those fucking things are *simple*..

and they are all just words..

they aren't the words of god, they aren't the path to enlightenment, they aren't even the ideas that will fix the world..

they are just words.

what i love about this place is that we get pissed off at real stuff..
we deal with simple shit..

i don't hate anyone, unless they are a true asshole.. one of those people who just doesn't fucking care, or who would rather hurt, first than take a look at what ultimately makes an actual difference..

i don't care what crazy orthodox fuckheads think..
the only thing they deserve is pity, and maybe it makes no sense to antagonize them, because like most people, the angrier they are, the more stupid they become..

it just pisses me off..
you know.. jesus was never recorded as having written on anything other than dirt..
lao tzu was compelled to write the initial verses of the tao te ching under duress..
socrates *explicitly* avoided writing..
& apparently gautama *also* left no treatises from his own hand..

so what does it mean when people claim to have 'holy books'?
it means they are full of shit, **especially** if they fucking WRITE them..

it's bad enough to fucking defend them, but when some suck ass says they are a prophet, they need to be fucking dismantled..

i trying to keep a lid on it, here, because the line between truth and insult varies in width from 10 miles past the edge of the universe to about the width of a single quantum vacuum oscillation, and the color of hate comes in every shade that can be imagined..


the thing that pisses me of, at the core of it all, from whence all my hate & anger speweth forth, is this:

LACK OF FUCKING SIMPLICITY.

all we have to do is be satisfied with *enough*, and then there is fucking plenty..

don't take from others, just because you believe they should have essentials, because they don't agree with you, or believe differently or even tell you that you are off your rocker fucking *wrong*..

don't hurt them
don't take from them
don't diminish them

there is enough common ill that everyone can agree on, that we don't have to start brain-bashing each other on minor details..

if people aren't greedy, they're ok.
if they don't lie to get shit from others who work honestly, just because lying is fucking easier,
they're ok..

but.. i am preaching to the unholy choir of all you punk hearted crust grinned bastards and bastardettes, and i think *that* is why i am changing the title..

hell, mods.. maybe it *is* hate speech..
it's definitely a near psychotic, alcohol fueled, existentially despairing rant, so my judgment truly could be fucked, and an apology should be put in place..

but all these orthodox fuckers?
left, right, religious or whatever?

they make me pray for the comet..
maybe a nice cloud of interstellar hydrogen that the earth can pass through
& opening us to the flooding rains of Heaven
once
Again... 


============================

ok..
maybe it is hate speech..
maybe it is just ideological equilibriumism..

i bitch christ & Jefferson all the fucking time..
this is not disrespect..

goddamn, i hate a lot of shit..
& love a lot, too..

fuck you fuck ass wads who think words deserve killing..

words don't experience a goddamed *single* fucking *thing*..

christ all uck all mighty mighty..

you assholes dying where you should havve already killed the fucks who killed you before you ever knew that anyone ever needed tp be fucking killed..

you poor, poor, poor fucking bastards & brave fucking loving stupid, stupid fucking

tools..

all you are, my beloved fucking brothers

are

fucking

Tools..

that is all you are

because you die without choice

bridled by the punishment
of dishonor
which has been declared upon you
by those whom
have authorized Deceit
to serve,
should
you love what you love
more than what
you are commanded to love
when love commands love..

fuck jesus up the ass,
moses in his peep hole
mohamed allah yahweh bacon taste buds
fucking lao zu missing fucking calculus or what fucking ever..

fatwah me & excommunicate me & tell me i do not deserve your friendship..

christallahfuckmoronni fucking delusion whatever

waht the fuck was this about...?


right...

everything other than what we experience

is imagination.


fuck ya'll too,

if you can't love your fucking enemy...


fuck you & we kill you
& that is when you deserve to die..


but chirst god allah whatever fucking buddah fuck fuck fuxk fuck fuk
FUCK..

please kill me before humans are reduced to fucking machines..

please..


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jul 6, 2017)

Have a few too many late afternoon high gravitys there friend?


----------



## Odin (Jul 6, 2017)

This is my kinda conversation shitting off a bridge in the river of life.::cigar::


(Edit): Shovel shit into a river and you end up with a fertile Delta.Thanks for the post 2.0 @creature 
further illuminates the words this thread drew a sliver of curtain aside for.


----------



## A New Name (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah? Fuck you too Creature. And fuck FrumpyWatkins and Odin. Also fuck me, this website and this planet.
Rate me shit. 


OFF TO SIRIUS!


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jul 6, 2017)

creature said:


> ok..
> maybe it is hate speech..
> maybe it is just ideological equilibriumism..
> 
> ...


Agreed, man!

Designer babies. Human machine integration. Who the fuck do we think are anyway??


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 7, 2017)

what's going on here? are we just screaming into the void? that's cool.


----------



## roguetrader (Jul 7, 2017)

another bonkers STP thread goes public.....


----------



## autumn (Jul 7, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> another bonkers STP thread goes public.....



There are a lot of people on StP that are bonkers, but @creature isn't one of them


----------



## creature (Jul 7, 2017)

Perceval said:


> Yeah? Fuck you too Creature. And fuck FrumpyWatkins and Odin. Also fuck me, this website and this planet.
> Rate me shit.
> 
> 
> OFF TO SIRIUS!



wait a second!! where do you get off thinking you can talk to people like that????

jeeeshhh....


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 7, 2017)

Some day, I'm gonna compile everything @creature has ever written on here, and I'm gonna start my own religion.

With Blackjack.

and Hookers.




creature said:


> ... maybe a nice cloud of interstellar hydrogen that the earth can pass through
> & opening us to the flooding rains of Heaven
> once
> Again...


 ^ ^ ^ That would be pretty awesome.



creature said:


> please kill me before humans are reduced to fucking machines..


 ^ ^ ^ "Reduced" to machines? I think you are mistaken, Sir.

I should hope that we will all be Darth Vader, Robocop, Inspector Gadget, and The Borg someday.

::borg:: > ::dummy::


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Jul 7, 2017)

Nah, humans won't be reduced to machines. We'll merge with them slowly, until we can just project our consciousness anywhere in the universe from the safety of underground incubation chambers where our physical bodies will be kept in pods.


----------



## creature (Jul 7, 2017)

VikingAdventurer said:


> I should hope that we will all be Darth Vader, Robocop, Inspector Gadget, and The Borg someday.



Ever see the CGI series "ReBoot"?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReBoot
you'd make a damn good Bob : )


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 7, 2017)

Hmm... I'll have to check that out when I get the chance!


----------

